
Ask HN: Where to hire freelance web/app developers without a annoying middleman? - s_tech
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m asking on behalf of a friend who is seeking to hire someone for their project (i&#x27;m a dev but i work full time) and i&#x27;ve always been curious as to where to actually suggest. I know Upwork&#x2F;Freelancer is just a no and it&#x27;s also something he does not want. All i&#x27;m aware of so far is Reddit. Would love to know of any suggestions. Thank you!
======
Gustomaximus
> I know Upwork/Freelancer is just a no

Why? I find people on there. I think you need to choose carefully, put them on
smaller jobs and fire fast. I find trying to work through issues never works.
As soon as they show lack of ability/attention to detail etc they go unless
you've really established a relationship and know its a one off. I would
guesstimate every 5 or so people you find someone good and keep using them.

~~~
sprobertson
How much effort do you put in to the filtering/screening process? Or do you
pick quickly and see how they do on the job?

~~~
Gustomaximus
Probably more effort than most... I look through profiles, their skills, stats
and reviews and contact directly. I never (after doing it in early days) post
jobs and see who replies. Worse, these days you get spammed with junk. People
even track your email/Skype down and contact you directly.

------
philip1209
We're building MoonlightWork.com to not be "annoying middlemen". We don't take
a cut of payments to developers, we don't manage projects, and we don't
intermediate the relationship between companies + developers. Companies either
pay a subscription or a flat-rate fee if they convert a contractor to full-
time. Send your friend over!

------
stephenr
There’s a monthly HN thread for freelancers.

------
runninganyways
You can check Craigslist > services > computer

Alternatively you could find someone on Fiverr

Or potentially you can try me. I've been a professional .NET developer for
about 10 years but recently I decided to stop programming as a job but I am
kind of looking at part-time and freelance stuff.

